# Pricing sublimation printing



## synchtec (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, i would like to have an idea on how to price my printing using sublimation. Is there a standard way of pricing a printed image/artwork? If we take for example a jersey, how would you price a full color? what if its just a small logo or just the surname at the back?


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] - has a real nice pricing guide in a spreadsheet for sublimation he developed for a seminar I attended ... John Barker ... it gives great estimates based on design size, art development time, paper and ink, etc.


----------



## synchtec (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I will try email John and see if it would still be possible to request for a copy.


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

depends on what shirts you are using....vapor apparel, colorado timberlines, holloways, all different pricing.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

There are so many factors but it is actually pretty simple once you get settled in with ink being the only thing that is not a constant. With ink if you have a large format Epson or use a RIP you can literally print a design and have it tell you exactly how much ink and which colors of ink was used. other printers may have the same feature. Once you know how much ink you are using calculating cost is simple. Although there are guidelines ICC profiles make a huge difference in ink consumption - you can have a 50% varaince printing the same file with different profiles.


----------



## synchtec (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I am more particular on the ink actually if there were some ways on how to price it on the spot as the artwork is presented to you. I think some base it thru measurement so it's more on the size of the artwork. I'm not really sure how accurate this would be as it would also depend on the ICC profile being used. Other considerations such as electricity, labor, delivery cost ... etc are not a problem as i already have an idea on how much to charge on this. I was just thinking if there was an easy and more or less accurate computation being followed for the ink.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

At the beginning I think we all make costing much more complicated then it really needs to be especially with ink. Most of us specialize in certain products. For us it is full dye cut and sew. Once you do a couple jobs of each of the items you will offer you can determine your ink useage thus cost. The cost does not vary enough job to job to worry about. A long sleeve jersey is a long sleeve jersey, etc etc. A persons design is not going to significantly effect the ink cost.


----------



## marbleman (Jun 26, 2012)

I would like to find a price for allover tshirt printing,dye sublimation,for wholesale pricing so i can keep everything in the usa. I plan to sell to designers and clothing stores. But cant find anything under $15


----------

